# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Column: De juiste voeding en kruiden voor een gezond hart

## FRANCOIS580

De gezondheid van ons hart is letterlijk van levensbelang. Wanneer onze motor dienst weigert, is het onherroepelijk gedaan. Hart- en vaatziekten zijn nog steeds de belangrijkste doodsoorzaak in ons land. De gezondheid van ons hart hebben we echter voor een groot deel zelf in handen. Een gezonde, gevarieerde en evenwichtige voeding gecombineerd met voldoende lichaamsbeweging zorgt voor een jong en gezond hart. Welke voeding staat centraal in een doeltreffend dieet voor een gezond hart? 

We vinden ons hart een van de belangrijkste organen van ons lichaam. Wellicht omdat we ons hart voelen kloppen en omdat dit levensbelangrijke orgaan niet alleen onze lichamelijke gezondheid maar ook onze gemoedsgesteltenis beïnvloed. Een gezond hart klopt gemiddeld maar liefst zeventig keer per minuut. Zo zorgt het er voor dat je bloed doorheen gans je lichaam stroom en alle weefsels en organen van zuurstof en voedingsstoffen voorziet. Op zijn terugweg naar het hart voert het tegelijkertijd zoveel mogelijk afvalstoffen af.

*Onverzadigde vetten*
Veel groenten en fruit, noten, alle volkoren producten, olijfolie en dagelijks twee glaasjes rode wijn staan daarin centraal. Eet zoveel mogelijk voeding rijk aan onverzadigde vetten, naast olijfolie ook aanwezig alle vette vissoorten waaronder paling, zalm, makreel, sardienen, haring en ansjovis. Om je hart jong en gezond te houden schrap je transvetten en bewerkte kunstmatige voeding zoveel mogelijk van je menu. Zij verhogen de concentratie van slechte LDL- cholesterol in je bloed.

*Voldoende beweging*
Een gezonde voeding alleen volstaat niet om je hart in conditie te houden. Voldoende lichaamsbeweging is even onmisbaar voor je hart. Wetenschappers geven daarbij de voorkeur aan dagelijks een half uurtje extra beweging op je eigen ritme dan wekelijks enkele uren te sporten als een topsporter. Als gevolg van voldoende en efficiënt bewegen gaat je hart vlugger pompen waardoor je bloedvaten extra uitzetten.

Daardoor verkleint je risico op het dichtslibben van je bloedvaten. Zowel je uithoudingsvermogen als je spierkracht varen daar goed bij. Voldoende en regelmatig bewegen heeft niet alleen een positieve invloed op je hart maar ook op overgewicht, diabetes en osteoporose.

*Gebrek aan zuurstof*
We spreken van hartfalen wanneer ons hart niet meer in staat is om in één minuut voldoende bloed naar alle weefsels en organen te pompen. Daardoor krijgt je lichaam onvoldoende zuurstof en voedingsstoffen en raakt ook de verspreiding van je bloed over je bloedvaten in de war. Er ontstaat tegelijk een tekort aan bloed in je slagaders en teveel bloed in je aders met extra stuwingen in je aders.

•*Oorzaken van hartfalen, beroerte en hartinfarct zijn:* chronische bloedarmoede, hartritmestoornissen, afwijkingen aan je hartkleppen, hoge bloeddruk, longembolie, allerlei infecties, lichamelijke en/of geestelijke belasting, zwangerschap en een gebrekkige werking van je schildklier.

*Symptomen van hartfalen.../...*


Lees verder...

----------


## Janneke

Goede tips, dank je wel!  :Smile:

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Zeer graag gedaan Janneke!

----------

